
Show HN: a weekend project, Caltrainer - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/a-weekend-project-caltrainer/
======
radicalbyte
Just a bit of constructive criticism about your blog post: it's not exactly
clear what your application does. Especially if you don't know what Caltrain
is. I, for example, thought that it was something to do with personal
training. Until I googled it :)

After reading your first paragraph the reader should have a general idea of
what you're talking about...

------
mc32
There's already this app which works pretty well
(<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/caltrain-xpress/id309651502?>). What does
your app improve upon? Just curious.

~~~
sahillavingia
I think mine looks a bit better, and is a little more fun to use (hopefully
:)).

------
unohoo
As a regular caltrain commuter, I use the iCaltrain app and thus far, I havent
had any issues with it. Can you explain how your app is better ?

------
sahillavingia
I'd love to answer any questions you guys have and take any and all good/bad
feedback. :)

~~~
ak217
No offense, but caltrain xpress is much better. I usually want to know what
are the upcoming trains from station X to station Y, and caltrain xpress has
the UI that focuses on that question well.

Your app just has a flat table, and doesn't highlight express or bullet
trains.

Take a look at the features in caltrain xpress and iBART.

~~~
sahillavingia
All I want is a flat table, that's quick to load, and fun to use. This app is
a Caltrain schedule, and that's it. I don't want it to be anymore — it'll
quickly get bloated and turn into one of those.

I agree that app is much better for certain things, but not for just reading a
timetable in a slightly nicer format.

------
Greenisus
iCaltrain is my favorite Caltrain app, but I really like the scrolling on
yours!

